# Öland im Sommer vom Ufer



## Colophonius (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo werte Boardies,

der diesjährige  Familienurlaub zieht mich/uns dieses Jahr ins wunderschöne Schweden, genau gesagt nach Öland, etwas närdlich der Kalmarsund-Brücke.

Wie es sich für einen anständigen Angler gehört, wird natürlich einiges an Raubfischgerät mitfliegen.
Allerdings stellen sich für mich ein paar Fragen:

Ich habe gelesen, dass es im Kalmarsund große Hechte und Barsche geben soll.
Ich habe allerdings kein Boot zur Verfügung und weiß, dass der Sommer nicht die prädestinierte Raubfischzeit ist, aber viel schlechter als hier kann es eigentlich nicht werden.
Mit was kann ich also rechnen? 

Die zweite Frage ist eher "süßer" Natur, nämlich folgende:
Gibt es auf Öland auch Süßwasser-Gewässer, in denen sich das angeln lohnt? Auch hier wären meine Hauptzielfische Hechte und Barsche, aber ich kann mich mit jedem Fisch anfreunden |rolleyes

Das führt mich zur dritten Frage: was für Gerät soll mit? 

Und, ganz wichtig, die vierte Frage:
Wo bekomme ich Erlaubniskarten/ brauche ich welche?


Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## Colophonius (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Öland im Sommer vom Ufer*

Moin moin,

keiner irgendwelche Antworten auf irgendwelche Fragen?
vorallem Frage vier macht mir langsam Sorgen...


----------



## Schwedenpeter (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Öland im Sommer vom Ufer*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> keiner irgendwelche Antworten auf irgendwelche Fragen?
> vorallem Frage vier macht mir langsam Sorgen...


 

Hej Holger,

zu den Süßwasserseen vermag ich dir mangels Wissens keine Antwort zu geben, aber zu deinen Uferfragen:

Wichtig zu wissen wäre wann du rüber fährst.
Hechte wirst du vom Ufer aus auch im Sommer befischen können, jedoch befinden sich die wirklich guten Hechte im Tiefwasser, aber es gibt Gebiete mit guten Kanten. 

Gerne nutze diese Karte:
http://kartor.eniro.se/

Klicke dort auf "Slökarta" und scrolle dir den Kalmarsund ran, dann wirst du die Tiefen erkennen und enstprechend angeln können.

Empfehlenswert wäre auch diese Seite:

http://www.olandsfiske.se/kustfiske.htm

Auf der Ostseite bietet sich das Brandunganglen an, gute Platte, aber auch einige Dorsche gilt es dort zu fangen.

In den Häfen wirst du nicht um den Barsch herumkommen, der gerade im Kalmarsund recht groß ist und vielfach vorkommt.

Also:
Interssant für detaillierte Tipps wären reisendaten (Zeit und genaue Gegend, Öland ist 130km lang.).

Peter


----------



## Colophonius (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Öland im Sommer vom Ufer*

Hey
Danke schonmal für die Antwort. Das mit den Hechten und Barschen klingt toll.
Wir werden ab 1. August da sein für 3 Wochen und zwar bei Borgholm (also "mittlerer Nord-Westen").

Wie siehts denn mit dem Angelschein aus?


----------



## Schwedenpeter (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Öland im Sommer vom Ufer*

Hej,

Angelschein benötigst du in Schweden für die Ostsee - dazu zählt auch der Kalmarsund - nicht.

Borgholm hast du auf der Westseite schöne Möglichkeiten auf Barsch und Hecht, die Ostseite funktioniert zwar auch, dort empfehle ich ejdoch vom ufer aus eher das Brandungsangeln.

Petri Heil

Peter


----------



## Colophonius (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Öland im Sommer vom Ufer*

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Ich habe noch nie vom "Strand" aus auf Hecht und Barsch geangelt, was sind potentielle Hotspots?
Für Meerforellen ist es vermutlich zu warm, oder?

Grüße
Holger


----------



## Schwedenpeter (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Öland im Sommer vom Ufer*

Hej,

nun, potentielle Hot Spots sind für Hechte natürlich Plätze mit "Verstecken", also Pflanzen, Steine und natürlich gerne auch Kanten.

Wenn du von Borgholm dich in die nördliche Bucht orientierst, so hast du dort eine seichte Stelle, i.d.R. laut Sjökart (siehe meinen Link im ersten Beitrag) bei 1,9 m. Bewegst du dich etwas nord-nord-östlich von Borgholm, so fällt das Flachwasser (zu erkennen an den Sternchen in der Sjökjart) nach einigen Metern auf über 3 meter ab, dann folgt nach kurzer Distanz ein Loch von 7 -8 m, welches von 3-4 m tiefen Wasser umgeben ist. Dieses Loch dürfte bei warmen Wetter ein Hotspot sein, die jagenden Fische liegen dort jedoch nicht mittendrin, sondern orientieren sich an die Kanten des Loches. 

Ein ebenfalls aussichtsreicher Punkt dürfte süd- westlich von Borgholm liegen, bei Krakudden. Mein Tipp für die Angelei in diesen Gegenden: Versuche zuerst mit einfachen Effzett (mein Lieblingsköder, insbesondere um Fische zu suchen) die Position der Fische zu finden und wenn du sie gefunden hast stelle auf deine gewohnten Köder um ;-)

Solltest du die MeFo probieren, so nutze die Ostseite der Insel. Hotspots wären die Bereiche, wo du unterschiedliche Wasserfärbung (verursacht durch Bodenstrukturen) sehen kannst - die MeFo Angler nennen es gerne Leopardengrund. Abwechslung zwischen Steinen und Kraut - ideal!

Anfang August beginnt langsam wieder die bessere Zeit für die MeFo, ist aber keine Hochzeit. Da die MeFo zum Winter Richtung Süßwasser ziehen und sich zuvor fett fressen besteht natürlich gute Möglichkeit die ersten Ankömmlinge willkommen zu heißen ;-)

Petri Heil

Peter


----------

